# Fried Rice Question, Technique



## giggler (Nov 13, 2016)

I have tried to make this dish several times. It is OK, but sort of soggy.

Am I supposed to actually Fry the rice to make it sort of Crunchy?

I mean the rice and frozen peas/carrots that I use with 2 day old rice.. is still pretty moist. Too actually fry that may take a red hot wok!

Thanks, Eric Austin Tx.


----------



## letscook (Nov 13, 2016)

are you cooking the rice and then making the fried rice. That would make it soggy. I cook my rice ahead of time and put in the fridge ( if can over night )  Then make your fried rice. comes out great all the time. I usual make extra rice so that the next day or day after I make fried rice. I cooked the rice in the morning for fried rice for dinner


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Nov 13, 2016)

giggler, are you putting your cooked rice in the `fridge for those 2 days?
that makes a HUGE difference!
I cook my rice in a small electric rice cooker from wal-mart, we have a serving for supper and then after the entire pot is cool, I chuck the entire thing into the chill box for several days. 
The more dried out your rice is the better, I've found anyways...
https://mykitcheninthemiddleofthede.../02/01/hawaiian-guava-chicken-and-fried-rice/
We love fried rice, well, Hawaiian Fried Rice to be more specific... with frozen peas and carrots if you must (but we don't)


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 13, 2016)

Fried rice is meant to be made with leftover cooked rice.  You can also cook a batch of rice, spread it out on a cookie sheet and freeze it before making the recipe.  The cooling of the cooked rice makes it bette for a fried rice dish.


----------



## dragnlaw (Nov 13, 2016)

giggler said:


> Am I supposed to actually Fry the rice to make it sort of Crunchy?
> 
> I mean the rice and frozen peas/carrots* that I use with 2 day old rice*.. is still pretty moist. Too actually fry that may take a red hot wok!



Yes and no, - if you must, spread your cooked rice out on a cookie sheet to let it dry more.  But the actual heating in the pan should do it.  I use as large a fry pan as I can (or yes, your wok).  

What are you using as liquid?  Does your recipe call for soy sauce?  I know there are a lot of different recipes.  

Mine uses soy sauce and the whole shebang usually gets a little toasty with the soy but it is still clingy moist.  My friend does not, I _think_ she drizzles a little chicken stock but not sure. Hers is pretty white when it comes to the table - then she passes the soy sauce.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 13, 2016)

I use leftover rice from when we get Chinese or Thai.  It resides in the fridge for a few days to dry out.  Never had a problem with sogginess.

Hm.  Pineapple fried rice.  Love the stuff!


----------



## Cheryl J (Nov 13, 2016)

I pan 'toast' raw rice first in just the tiniest bit of oil for a couple of minutes - just a few drops - until it becomes aromatic.  Then cook according to directions.  The rice is always fluffy and the grains are separate - something about the oil coating the grains so they don't 'explode' in the hot water and release as much starch, I think...

I couldn't believe the difference the first time I tried it years ago - now I always take the couple of extra minutes to pan toast it. 


This is only if I'm not using leftover rice.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 13, 2016)

I've toasted raw rice before too, Cheryl, and you're right, it turns out delicious.

Eric, toasting your raw rice might fix your sogginess problem.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 13, 2016)

I don't think fried rice is supposed to be crunchy. It's not like fried chicken or fish, especially since you are typically adding ingredients like soy sauce and sesame oil. 

You do need very high heat. Let the pan heat up for a few minutes, then add aromatics and peanut oil (or other oil with a high smoke point), add the rice and toss to coat. Then let it sit for a minute or two. Then add the rest of your ingredients and toss them around. If it seems soggy, let it cook another minute or two.

People often think they have to keep the food in a stir fry constantly moving, but the secret is let it cook. Watch it so it doesn't burn, but you have to let the heat do its work.

Edited to add: this might help - http://steamykitchen.com/1331-shrimp-fried-rice.html


----------



## dragnlaw (Nov 13, 2016)

nice post GG - I wish I'd remember Jaden.  She's helped me a lot of times and has some very tasty dishes! 

That is an excellent Shrimp Fried Rice dish.

For those of you who've never been to her blog - this is her home page -

*Start Here - Steamy Kitchen Recipes*


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 13, 2016)

dragnlaw said:


> nice post GG - I wish I'd remember Jaden.  She's helped me a lot of times and has some very tasty dishes!
> 
> That is an excellent Shrimp Fried Rice dish.
> 
> ...



I have a signed copy of her first book because I was a recipe tester  Love her stuff.


----------



## dragnlaw (Nov 13, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> I have a signed copy of her first book because I was a recipe tester  Love her stuff.



Oh WOW!   I was a recipe tester for some of those famous Readers Digest books. (One of the editor's is a friend of mine) and all I got was a copy of the book!   but I was happy with that.


----------



## msmofet (Nov 13, 2016)

If I may here's a link to my fried rice. Not fancy but we like it.

*Ms. Mofet's Fried Rice*


----------



## medtran49 (Nov 14, 2016)

Here's a pic of my special fried rice.  There's a tutorial on it under the ethnic food section.  It's not crispy hard but a bit toasty crisp.  And I, like others, either use leftover rice from a previous (I actually have a bag of rice left over in the freezer now) or make the rice early in the day and then spread it out so it dries out some.


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 14, 2016)

The very important step for Home fried rice is to have not only dry rice, which 2 days in the fridge will accomplish, but also have the correct kind of rice. I prefer long grain rice, though I am sure the same can be done with different type too. When you cook rice, I suggest to slightly undercook it. It is very helpful when the rice is cooked the each grain of rice is separate and doesn't stick together. For example the rice I use recommends 20 minute cooking time. I do it for 15 minute, then drain, rinse in a cold water and then put in the fridge, overnight is plenty for it to dry. Unlike restaurant that use woke stove where heat can reach up to 60,000 BTU, you are lucky if your home stove gets you 15,000 BTU.


----------



## Suthseaxa (Nov 14, 2016)

Either let it try or actually steam the rice. Boil for 8mins, then wrap in a muslin cloth and steam it for 10mins. The rice comes out very dry and it great for frying!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## dragnlaw (Nov 15, 2016)

After reading this thread I had to make some rice yesterday...  
now my decision has to be ...  shrimp? chicken? pork? just vegies? hmmm...


----------



## medtran49 (Nov 15, 2016)

dragnlaw said:


> After reading this thread I had to make some rice yesterday...
> now my decision has to be ... shrimp? chicken? pork? just vegies? hmmm...


 
Go for all and make special fried rice!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Nov 15, 2016)

I agree with med, the more the merrier!
I throw in whatever is leftover in the `fridge, chicken, eggs, bbq beef, 
veggies, but ALWAYS SPAM!!!  oooohhhh, bacon is very yummy as well as chopped up hot dogs.
I've never used shrimp, `cuz DH is allergic.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 15, 2016)

I too agree with med and K-girl.  I love pineapple in my fried rice as well.

Now that we've confused you even more...


----------



## dragnlaw (Nov 15, 2016)

LOL - thanks guys but no confusion.  

 My fridge has no leftovers - they are usually all gone before midnight 


Even cooked up package of bacon the other day as needed some for a recipe - got distracted, recipe never made - bacon is all gone.


----------



## Smokeydoke (Nov 15, 2016)

I'm loving Steamy Kitchen. Her hints for perfect fried rice is spot on. 

Thanks!


----------



## Addie (Nov 16, 2016)

Many years ago I made some fried rice with a scrambled egg in it. The recipe  was on the Original Uncle Ben's Long Grain White Rice. I saw it only that once and only remembered the beaten egg. Well, I went to Google Uncle Ben and all I could find was the packets of their precooked rice. 

So I went to Carolina Rice. Aha! I found the recipe. Once I read the recipe, it all came back to me. The only difference I remember is that I didn't have any scallions, so I diced up a half onion real small. 

Fried Rice is coming to my house real soon. Only this time I will have the scallions.


----------

